# Lounge > Sports >  >  Hurling

## Cuchculan

A sport native to Ireland. You can watch and try to understand the game. It is the fastest field sport in the world.





Then we have Gaelic football. Great sport.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. I learned something. 

Before I watched this, I just read your subject line, and thought you were talking about barfing. 


We call that hurling in the U.S. 

I figured, "Hey! It could be a sport in Ireland. I've heard they drink pretty much ale there."

----------


## L

> Ok. I learned something. 
> 
> Before I watched this, I just read your subject line, and thought you were talking about barfing. 
> 
> 
> We call that hurling in the U.S. 
> 
> I figured, "Hey! It could be a sport in Ireland. I've heard they drink pretty much ale there."



It takes something really funny for me to laugh out loud.

The first and last time I played this game i went to training and a girl had the metal part at the end of her hurly and took the skin off my middle finger.... Never went back

----------


## Chantellabella

> It takes something really funny for me to laugh out loud.
> 
> The first and last time I played this game i went to training and a girl had the metal part at the end of her hurly and took the skin off my middle finger.... Never went back



It looks really intense. I can see how you'd get hurt. 

Ok. I get it now. hurl=hurt  

It's a form of punishment for children disguised as a sport. 

The world needs to learn discipline from you Irish peeps!  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Is a game of great skill. Worst thing is the clash of the ash. Two hurleys hitting each other. Is like a shock going through your body. Right up your arms. Oddly there are not that many injuries in the game. 

Funny thing? Sky sports bought the right to the games. English TV. Was an amazing twitter post from an English girl one day. Behind each goal are two umpires. Green flag for a goal. Red for a point. She thought they were doctors. Saying the game was so rough they had two doctors behind each goal. She also said about the odd game with the men with the sticks in their hands. Gave us Irish a good laugh.

If you go in hard enough, and do things as you are thought, you won't get hurt. Odd cut here and there. Amazing skill to be able to catch the sliotar ( the name of the ball used ) when it travels 60 meters through the air on your hurley, without it hitting the ground. I would challenge anybody to try that one. Line balls are taken off the ground. You slice into the sliotar. Some players are good enough to put the sliotar over the bar, for a point, from a line ball. Trust me it is far from easy. Very hard to actually see the sliotar at times. Need good eye sight when watching a game.

Will add in, that if you are caught walking the streets of Dublin holding a baseball bat, the cops would drag you in. Carry a hurling stick and they don't even look at you twice. Can do the same damage as a baseball bat.

----------

